# Fields showing he was far superior to Fromm



## Arrow3 (Jan 1, 2021)

Still makes me sick that Kirby didn't see how much better Fields was ....


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Arrow3 said:


> Still makes me sick that Kirby didn't see how much better Fields was ....



Fields would have started as a sophomore.  As a freshman, if the first read was covered he just took off running.  He did not know how to make progressions as a true freshman, he had really just became a quarterback as a junior in HS.  He and his dad expected him to just be handed the starting job, and he was not ready.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 1, 2021)

He may not have been superior then, but he certainly is now.  I wish he was still taking snaps for us.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2021)

Arrow3 said:


> Still makes me sick that Kirby didn't see how much better Fields was ....



YEAP


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 1, 2021)

Coaching up was the problem


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

The pups would be a dangerous team with Fields as the signal caller.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

He probably left because kirby was cussing him out


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> He probably left because kirby was cussing him out


Or Malzahn scared him away!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

Arrow3 said:


> Still makes me sick that Kirby didn't see how much better Fields was ....


How do you know? Kirby was Fields number one recruiter. Not one person besides the staff know. Now, as stated in this thread it’s obvious now. Kirby lost two 5 stars with Fromm at the helm. I guess he’s batting 50/50 if you compare Fields to Eason. Danged if you do, danged  of you don’t. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2021)

Equality........


----------



## James12 (Jan 2, 2021)

Maybe they could both come out one day and like adults, say the real reasons for transferring.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Equality........


Clemson got some equality laid on them last night


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 2, 2021)

The dawgs will never win a national championship with Kirby. And, the falcons will never win a super bowl with Matt Ryan. Both teams had their chance and they CHOKED.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

brownhounds said:


> The dawgs will never win a national championship with Kirby. And, the falcons will never win a super bowl with Matt Ryan. Both teams had their chance and they CHOKED.


Lol.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Clemson got some equality laid on them last night


Like Aubarn did by Northwestern!!! Think about that for a minute. Northwestern....?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2021)

Fields was lights out and to think he and Sermon played in the same region in Cobb County is pretty cool. Sermon showed out too.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2021)

All this talk is silly. Fromm beat out Eason and Fields and was one stinking play from beating the GOAT and winning a NC ... as a freshman. Do you think for a minute he was going to be replaced?
Good for Fields but he still has another game. 
Fromm threw for 300 on Bama, see what Fields does. I’m predicting at least two INTs.


----------



## Mike81 (Jan 2, 2021)

Honestly think Fields is the product of the system he plays in.  Would Fields have been great in UGA’s system then like he is in Ohio State’s system now?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2021)

brownhounds said:


> The dawgs will never win a national championship with Kirby. And, the falcons will never win a super bowl with Matt Ryan. Both teams had their chance and they CHOKED.


Thanks for your insight, coach.


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2021)

Mike81 said:


> Honestly think Fields is the product of the system he plays in.  Would Fields have been great in UGA’s system then like he is in Ohio State’s system now?


If not, Georgia should have changed for him, don't you think?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

Fields is a freak of Athlete and QB. I hated to see him transfer. But, after using race as a an excuse so he could play. I have zero respect for him and his family. You teach kids sacrifice and work. His daddy gave him the worst lesson he could ever been taught. Lying to get your way. I’m sure Fields done exactly what his lawyer and daddy told him to do. But I’ll never respect him or any accomplishments he may achieve. I wish him well. But he’ll forever be just one of those to me.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2021)

Mike81 said:


> Honestly think Fields is the product of the system he plays in.  Would Fields have been great in UGA’s system then like he is in Ohio State’s system now?


Cmon man????? The system allows him to run so it does suite him but he was throwing dimes all night from 50-60yd bombs on the money in stride to strikes to the TEs in tight windows as well is long outs to the WRs. I can count on 1 or 2 fingers the guys that could have done what he did last night. That was an historic effort and it wasn't because of the system.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Fields is a freak of Athlete and QB. I hated to see him transfer. But, after using race as a an excuse so he could play. I have zero respect for him and his family. You teach kids sacrifice and work. His daddy gave him the worst lesson he could ever been taught. Lying to get your way. I’m sure Fields done exactly what his lawyer and daddy told him to do. But I’ll never respect him or any accomplishments he may achieve. I wish him well. But he’ll forever be just one of those to me.


Equality.......


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Fields is a freak of Athlete and QB. I hated to see him transfer. But, after using race as a an excuse so he could play. I have zero respect for him and his family. You teach kids sacrifice and work. His daddy gave him the worst lesson he could ever been taught. Lying to get your way. I’m sure Fields done exactly what his lawyer and daddy told him to do. But I’ll never respect him or any accomplishments he may achieve. I wish him well. But he’ll forever be just one of those to me.


I understand your thoughts but from everything I have read about the entire situation I'm not sure he ever used the race card himself did he? Even the Baseball player that made the racial comments was called out by someone that heard it not by Fields and Fields down played it when asked. I dont think him leaving uga had anything to do with that situation. I know that low hanging fruit by pup fans as to why he got the waiver approved but he denied that as well as his lawyer as well as OSU AD that was close to the situation. Could they have all lied, I guess but waivers are granted for almost everything so not sure its worth hanging your hat on that? Again maybe I'm missing something or a statement by someone close to the situation that would contradict what I've stated?


----------



## Mike81 (Jan 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> If not, Georgia should have changed for him, don't you think?


Absolutely.  Thats my point.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2021)

Mike81 said:


> Honestly think Fields is the product of the system he plays in.  Would Fields have been great in UGA’s system then like he is in Ohio State’s system now?


Chances are he torches Bama’s D too.


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2021)

Mike81 said:


> Absolutely.  Thats my point.


I guess hindsight is 20/20. Too bad they didn't.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I understand your thoughts but from everything I have read about the entire situation I'm not sure he ever used the race card himself did he? Even the Baseball player that made the racial comments was called out by someone that heard it not by Fields and Fields down played it when asked. I dont think him leaving uga had anything to do with that situation. I know that low hanging fruit by pup fans as to why he got the waiver approved but he denied that as well as his lawyer as well as OSU AD that was close to the situation. Could they have all lied, I guess but waivers are granted for almost everything so not sure its worth hanging your hat on that? Again maybe I'm missing something or a statement by someone close to the situation that would contradict what I've stated?


He left UGA so he could play. He used the race card with the NCAA to play early so he wouldn’t have to sit. He got his waiver for race and that’s a fact. So, don’t hate on me for being a homer. That I am. I will never and refuse to hope the young man isn’t successful. That I guarantee. But again he’ll always just be one of those to me. 


https://www.google.com/amp/s/syndic...ibility-over-racial-slurs-at-georgia.amp.html


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2021)

SpotandStalk said:


> Chances are he torches Bama’s D too.


I agree! I also think a possession without a TD will be that game. It will be a fun game to watch with Both teams offensively


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> He left UGA so he could play. He used the race card with the NCAA to play early so he wouldn’t have to sit. He got his waiver for race and that’s a fact. So, don’t hate on me for being a homer. That I am. I will never and refuse to hope the young man isn’t successful. That I guarantee. But again he’ll always just be one of those to me.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/syndic...ibility-over-racial-slurs-at-georgia.amp.html


And thus why toSu has Equality on their helmets!!


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Thanks for your insight, coach.


Let me know if u ever want to bet on it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> He left UGA so he could play. He used the race card with the NCAA to play early so he wouldn’t have to sit. He got his waiver for race and that’s a fact. So, don’t hate on me for being a homer. That I am. I will never and refuse to hope the young man isn’t successful. That I guarantee. But again he’ll always just be one of those to me.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/syndic...ibility-over-racial-slurs-at-georgia.amp.html


Wasn't trying to hate on you I just never heard if it was in fact the reason he used for the transfer.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 2, 2021)

Fields is an outstanding quarterback.  He didn't fit kirbys system, but kirby didn't want anyone else to get him.  He froze fields for a year


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2021)

I hope Fields wins the Natty, 25 Super bowls, & The Greatest Player EVER in the NFL! 

Maybe UGA will never win another Natty!

Y'all feel better now??? Good Grief! 





People that Down UGA for Fields should look in the MIRROR!
Why didn't Ohio State keep Joe Burrow???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I hope Fields wins the Natty, 25 Super bowls, & The Greatest Player EVER in the NFL!
> 
> Maybe UGA will never win another Natty!
> 
> Y'all feel better now??? Good Grief!



That a way to put systemic racism behind you Rack. Leading by example??


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2021)

SpotandStalk said:


> That a way to put systemic racism behind you Rack. Leading by example??


Ole Rack is woke!!!?


----------



## James12 (Jan 3, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I understand your thoughts but from everything I have read about the entire situation I'm not sure he ever used the race card himself did he? Even the Baseball player that made the racial comments was called out by someone that heard it not by Fields and Fields down played it when asked. I dont think him leaving uga had anything to do with that situation. I know that low hanging fruit by pup fans as to why he got the waiver approved but he denied that as well as his lawyer as well as OSU AD that was close to the situation. Could they have all lied, I guess but waivers are granted for almost everything so not sure its worth hanging your hat on that? Again maybe I'm missing something or a statement by someone close to the situation that would contradict what I've stated?




Well then what was it?  I’d like to know how he and others got a waiver, but Luke Ford who transferred home from the same team to be near a terminally ill grandparent was denied.  It’s all about the $ and politics if you ask me....


----------



## James12 (Jan 3, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Why didn't Ohio State keep Joe Burrow???



Because Urban can’t coach a pro-style quarterback.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2021)

Resica said:


> If not, Georgia should have changed for him, don't you think?



No.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2021)

SpotandStalk said:


> That a way to put systemic racism behind you Rack. Leading by example??





brownceluse said:


> Ole Rack is woke!!!?


----------



## bullgator (Jan 3, 2021)

Mike81 said:


> Honestly think Fields is the product of the system he plays in.  Would Fields have been great in UGA’s system then like he is in Ohio State’s system now?


I believe Fields, like Mac Jones, is a product of the talent surrounding him. Lots of QBs would look good at those two schools.


----------



## tcward (Jan 3, 2021)

In the end Fromm and Fields will have one thing in common...they both lost a Natty to Bama.....


----------



## tcward (Jan 3, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Clemson got some equality laid on them last night


How in the world did Kirby miss recruiting Bo Nix....?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 3, 2021)

James12 said:


> Because Urban can’t coach a pro-style quarterback.


Urban to the Jax Jaguars??

Does he take Lawrence or Fields?


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> No.


Couldn't be that hard, could it.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2021)

tcward said:


> How in the world did Kirby miss recruiting Bo Nix....?


He was busy recruiting a half dozen others that were supposed to win a heisman that pooped the bed


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> No.


And that's why Kirby won't win big at UGA. Put your best players on the field and design skeems to fit their strengths. This actually starts in little league.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 3, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Wasn't trying to hate on you I just never heard if it was in fact the reason he used for the transfer.



Well I hope that what they say about the memory being the "first thing to go" is true because if not you're in sad shape. And if it is the first to go, hang on because the ride is about to get awful bumpy, awful soon.

There were at least a half dozen threads on that subject alone on here an it was brought up in at least 2 dozen more back at the time.

You are however correct that he and his lawyer downplayed using the "racial" aspect when they appealed for a waiver after the transfer. But then again would you really expect them to come out and say "Yeah, we ONLY got it because we told the NCAA if they DIDN'T grant the waiver we'd blast it all over the place what a bunch of racists they are"?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Well I hope that what they say about the memory being the "first thing to go" is true because if not you're in sad shape. And if it is the first to go, hang on because the ride is about to get awful bumpy, awful soon.
> 
> There were at least a half dozen threads on that subject alone on here an it was brought up in at least 2 dozen more back at the time.
> 
> You are however correct that he and his lawyer downplayed using the "racial" aspect when they appealed for a waiver after the transfer. But then again would you really expect them to come out and say "Yeah, we ONLY got it because we told the NCAA if they DIDN'T grant the waiver we'd blast it all over the place what a bunch of racists they are"?


Equality


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 3, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Equality



Snot-nosed, Crybaby, Thug Lives Matter


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 3, 2021)

tcward said:


> How in the world did Kirby miss recruiting Bo Nix....?


His Dad played quarterback at Auburn. He's wasn't going to go anywhere else


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Well I hope that what they say about the memory being the "first thing to go" is true because if not you're in sad shape. And if it is the first to go, hang on because the ride is about to get awful bumpy, awful soon.
> 
> There were at least a half dozen threads on that subject alone on here an it was brought up in at least 2 dozen more back at the time.
> 
> You are however correct that he and his lawyer downplayed using the "racial" aspect when they appealed for a waiver after the transfer. But then again would you really expect them to come out and say "Yeah, we ONLY got it because we told the NCAA if they DIDN'T grant the waiver we'd blast it all over the place what a bunch of racists they are"?


I remember all those threads. My memory is fine. I still haven't seen any evidence other then opinions on if that was infact why the ncaa gave him the transfer. I was just wondering if there was infact something concrete that proved that?


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 3, 2021)

I’m a dawg fan, but I’m tired of the stupid mistakes to keep par athletes. I’m tired of “Rebounding “ years. We will NEVER win a national championship under Kirby Smart. I like him as a defense coordination but he’s not head coach material. The mentality of Bear Bryant and Nick Saban wins championships


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> He left UGA so he could play. He used the race card with the NCAA to play early so he wouldn’t have to sit. He got his waiver for race and that’s a fact. So, don’t hate on me for being a homer. That I am. I will never and refuse to hope the young man isn’t successful. That I guarantee. But again he’ll always just be one of those to me.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/syndic...ibility-over-racial-slurs-at-georgia.amp.html


Well Said!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 3, 2021)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1058600


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 3, 2021)

Tell me about equality and privilege.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 4, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Fields would have started as a sophomore.  As a freshman, if the first read was covered he just took off running.  He did not know how to make progressions as a true freshman, he had really just became a quarterback as a junior in HS.  He and his dad expected him to just be handed the starting job, and he was not ready.



That's funny, because he and his Dad said they didn't mind redshirting his first year.  Heck, they dang near preferred it.  Kirby screwed the pooch on that one.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 12, 2021)

That THUD you heard was Fields coming back down to reality.  SEC defenses can do that to players.

I don't know if it was injuries or what but he didn't look very sharp for much of the game.  He made some nice throws and runs at times but they were few and far between.  He did protect the ball or it could have gotten real ugly.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

ddavis1120 said:


> That THUD you heard was Fields coming back down to reality.  SEC defenses can do that to players.
> 
> I don't know if it was injuries or what but he didn't look very sharp for much of the game.  He made some nice throws and runs at times but they were few and far between.  He did protect the ball or it could have gotten real ugly.


Sec defensesThe bucks played Bama last night. Not the sec.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Well I hope that what they say about the memory being the "first thing to go" is true because if not you're in sad shape. And if it is the first to go, hang on because the ride is about to get awful bumpy, awful soon.
> 
> There were at least a half dozen threads on that subject alone on here an it was brought up in at least 2 dozen more back at the time.
> 
> You are however correct that he and his lawyer downplayed using the "racial" aspect when they appealed for a waiver after the transfer. But then again would you really expect them to come out and say "Yeah, we ONLY got it because we told the NCAA if they DIDN'T grant the waiver we'd blast it all over the place what a bunch of racists they are"?



Fields said after the game..."im going to the NFL, ya'll go back to dating your cousins..."
true colors show in adversity...of course, when questioned by a reporter, Fields claimed he was "taken out of context"


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Sec defensesThe bucks played Bama last night. Not the sec.



Yea, just imagine if the osu would have played the SEC's best defenses!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> And that's why Kirby won't win big at UGA. Put your best players on the field and design skeems to fit their strengths. This actually starts in little league.



Yeah except everybody else spells it "schemes" and what you do is establish the "scheme" and then recruit players that fit your "scheme" and then you coach them up.

The jury is still out on Kirby but you go ahead and discount him at your peril because you tOSU fans are good at that. Last night is living proof of that.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Yeah except everybody else spells it "schemes" and what you do is establish the "scheme" and then recruit players that fit your "scheme" and then you coach them up.
> 
> The jury is still out on Kirby but you go ahead and discount him at your peril because you tOSU fans are good at that. Last night is living proof of that.


So are you saying the bucks will meet the dawgs in the playoff this coming season?


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 12, 2021)

the Mailman put up better numbers against Bama than Fields did.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Yeah except everybody else spells it "schemes" and what you do is establish the "scheme" and then recruit players that fit your "scheme" and then you coach them up.
> 
> The jury is still out on Kirby but you go ahead and discount him at your peril because you tOSU fans are good at that. Last night is living proof of that.


Lol I spell it that was as well. Dont know what happened. Maybe to much sweet tea.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 12, 2021)

Meh, Fields was never gonna be “great” under Chaney or Coley and he was too impatient to wait for Monken. He’s a system guy who left for a system that fit him better. 

Mac Jones waited behind two great Bama QBs and will go down as one of the greatest generals of one of the greatest offenses of all time. Fields will go down as a “what could have been”. 

Time to close this chapter and stop lamenting over a quitter who wasn’t ready. He has 1 playoff win and a natty loss, just like Fromm.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 12, 2021)

RipperIII said:


> Fields said after the game..."im going to the NFL, ya'll go back to dating your cousins..."
> true colors show in adversity...of course, when questioned by a reporter, Fields claimed he was "taken out of context"


Is this for real?  I'm out in arkansas hunting, not a lot of service.  That's hugely disappointing if so


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Is this for real?  I'm out in arkansas hunting, not a lot of service.  That's hugely disappointing if so



it is


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Is this for real?  I'm out in arkansas hunting, not a lot of service.  That's hugely disappointing if so


I am hearing this too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 13, 2021)

RipperIII said:


> Fields said after the game..."im going to the NFL, ya'll go back to dating your cousins..."
> true colors show in adversity...of course, when questioned by a reporter, Fields claimed he was "taken out of context"



Yeah, because NONE of Bama's players are going to the league.


----------



## Ray357 (Jan 13, 2021)

Fields had more upside than Fromm, but Fromm was better at the time the decision to start Fromm was made.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 13, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Fields had more upside than Fromm, but Fromm was better at the time the decision to start Fromm was made.


This is all most sane GA fans have said all along. The “you play the most talented guy” people are just dunces. Having more talent and upside doesn’t make you ready. 

Anyone who thought the true freshman should have been starting at that point should just be ignored.


----------



## James12 (Jan 13, 2021)

I’d a started Fields after the first half of the 18’ LSU game.  Just my opinion.  BUT, the real question moving forward is, how many more years is ND and OSU going to get the popular (political) vote to be in the playoffs.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> And that's why Kirby won't win big at UGA. Put your best players on the field and design skeems to fit their strengths. This actually starts in little league.



truth....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2021)

RipperIII said:


> Fields said after the game..."im going to the NFL, ya'll go back to dating your cousins..."
> true colors show in adversity...of course, when questioned by a reporter, Fields claimed he was "taken out of context"


Very disappointed in him. I thought he was woke with all the racism he had to live through in Athens.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 14, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Very disappointed in him. I thought he was woke with all the racism he had to live through in Athens.


Has this been confirmed. It was discussed on OSU site only because a fan of another team brought it up like here but when asked for proof wasn't provided. There is no way there is not a video from a Bama fan videoing him walking off and saying something like this and it not go viral. Not saying it's not true but it sounds like hyperbole as Fields has been nothing but class while at OSU and he doesnt come across as someone that would say that. Kid seeme extremely humble?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 14, 2021)

James12 said:


> I’d a started Fields after the first half of the 18’ LSU game.  Just my opinion.  BUT, the real question moving forward is, how many more years is ND and OSU going to get the popular (political) vote to be in the playoffs.


What are you talking about??????
Osu is 3-3 in the playoffs With a title and smoked Clemson a week ago. Tell me the other teams left out that sound be 3-3 in the playoffs. To compare ND with OSU shows you hate OSU and are not looking at it objectively. OSU has as many NFL players as anyone and are 500 in the playoffs but you think they should never be in. Ok


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Has this been confirmed. It was discussed on OSU site only because a fan of another team brought it up like here but when asked for proof wasn't provided. There is no way there is not a video from a Bama fan videoing him walking off and saying something like this and it not go viral. Not saying it's not true but it sounds like hyperbole as Fields has been nothing but class while at OSU and he doesnt come across as someone that would say that. Kid seeme extremely humble?



I saw a YouTube video where Fields was asked to respond to the comment...the reporter gave him an out by asking..."were you taken out of context?"
Fields replied "yes, I was taken out of context"


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 14, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Has this been confirmed. It was discussed on OSU site only because a fan of another team brought it up like here but when asked for proof wasn't provided. There is no way there is not a video from a Bama fan videoing him walking off and saying something like this and it not go viral. Not saying it's not true but it sounds like hyperbole as Fields has been nothing but class while at OSU and he doesnt come across as someone that would say that. Kid seeme extremely humble?


You can look it up on YouTube. It wasn't really his best judgment at the time but, it was funny. Not really the cousins thing only because it's so old, like 1980. The funniest part is the taken out of context part. He's a kid. Kids say and do stupid stuff.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Has this been confirmed. It was discussed on OSU site only because a fan of another team brought it up like here but when asked for proof wasn't provided. There is no way there is not a video from a Bama fan videoing him walking off and saying something like this and it not go viral. Not saying it's not true but it sounds like hyperbole as Fields has been nothing but class while at OSU and he doesnt come across as someone that would say that. Kid seeme extremely humble?


I read here so it has to be true., LOL


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## James12 (Jan 14, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> What are you talking about??????
> Osu is 3-3 in the playoffs With a title and smoked Clemson a week ago. Tell me the other teams left out that sound be 3-3 in the playoffs. To compare ND with OSU shows you hate OSU and are not looking at it objectively. OSU has as many NFL players as anyone and are 500 in the playoffs but you think they should never be in. Ok



I know Monday is still sore - it’ll pass.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 14, 2021)

James12 said:


> I know Monday is still sore - it’ll pass.


Actually its not. The way this year started and then ended with getting the clempsum Woody Hayes curse of OSUs back was awesome. Especially the way they dominated clempsum. Once I realized 2 starters and 2 more rotational guys were out on the Dline because of covid I knew OSUs secondary was getting smoked. If you would have told me the day that idiot BIG commissioner said football was cancelled and would not be revisited that OSU would end the season undefeated and pummel clempsum in a playoff game and then lose to one of tge greatest Bama teams ever, I would have said where do I sign up for that.lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2021)

brownceluse said:


>


Confirmation ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 14, 2021)

"taken out of context" lol. How do you take that sentence out of context other than "I'm mad I got the crap kicked out of me so I'm gonna put my foot in my mouth and say dumb stuff".   Sorry, but that's true colors right there.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2021)

brownceluse said:


>


Class


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 15, 2021)

DAWG1419 said:


> Class


It was funny though


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jan 15, 2021)

Its the usual double media standard. Im glad Fields got beat. He wasnt better than Fromm when he was at UGA. He used an incident that he wasnt really a part of to transfer ,yet his sister stayed. Honestly Athens is probly a Lib as any big city now but he lawyered up and went north.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 15, 2021)

If Fields is SOOOO much better, why doesn't he have a ring? Or a Heisman? 

That chump failed at UGA and failed at OSU.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 15, 2021)

McShay and that other mock draft guru are suggesting he return to osu.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 15, 2021)

2017 as a TRUE Frosh AND not a full season starter Fromm takes UGA to the Natty and loses to Ala 26-23 in OT. And again in 2018 takes Ala to the wire in the SECCG.

Fields in '19 doesn't even make it to the Natty as a full season Soph starter, losing to Clemson in the playoff, then as a full (6 games) Jr starter makes it to the Natty only to get blasted by Ala.

Yeah, I think at best it would be a toss up as far as College careers go.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 16, 2021)

Fromm never lost to Bama by 28 points. 

fAr SuPeRiOr


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Urban to the Jax Jaguars??
> 
> Does he take Lawrence or Fields?


It don't matter he'll coach for a couple years, then retire, and say he won't coach again...then REPEAT!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2021)

SpotandStalk said:


> Confirmation ?


How do you take marrying your cousin out of context??


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 18, 2021)

Why is the Fields/Fromm debate so dominant while the Burrow/Haskins debate is rarely ever mentioned?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> Why is the Fields/Fromm debate so dominant while the Burrow/Haskins debate is rarely ever mentioned?


Because Burrows first year at LSU was just average and that might be being to kind while Haskins had a Heisman type season at OSU breaking every record. Haskins left that year and then Burrow had his great season in year 2 at LSU. Also, every Buckeye without exception loved Burrow and wished him the best even rooting for LSU to succeed because it meant Burrow succeeded while pup fans hated on Fields even to the point saying he was way over rated.
Those 2 situations couldn't have been anymore different and there in lies the answer to your question.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Because Burrows first year at LSU was just average and that might be being to kind while Haskins had a Heisman type season at OSU breaking every record. Haskins left that year and then Burrow had his great season in year 2 at LSU. Also, every Buckeye without exception loved Burrow and wished him the best even rooting for LSU to succeed because it meant Burrow succeeded while pup fans hated on Fields even to the point saying he was way over rated.
> Those 2 situations couldn't have been anymore different and there in lies the answer to your question.


Explain to me how Fields is a better college QB then Fromm? What has Fields done that Fromm hasn’t?


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 18, 2021)

Stetson vs Fields vs Bama 2020


Team Points 24= tie
Passing yards: Bennett 269 / Fields 194
TDs- Bennett 2/ Fields 1
Completions: Bennett 19/ Fields 17
Rushing: Fields 67/Bennett 12
Total Yards: Bennett 281/ Fields 261
Turnovers: Fields 0/ Bennett 3

Fields almost put up better numbers than our 5th string QB, but he had less turnovers at least.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Stetson vs Fields vs Bama 2020
> 
> 
> Team Points 24= tie
> ...




Why ya got to post them facts...


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 18, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> pup fans hated on Fields even to the point saying he was way over rated.


That's an interesting narrative you have conjured in your mind.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2021)

The Fields we see now is not the Fields that left UGA.  When he left, he was not ready.

Two years down the road and he is looking very good.  His father insisted that he leave UGA when Kirby would not promise him the starting job the next year.  Kirby doesn't promise any of them anything but a chance to compete for the job.

Had he stayed, he would have been the starter this year and probably lead UGA to a far better season.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Stetson vs Fields vs Bama 2020
> 
> 
> Team Points 24= tie
> ...


I'm guessing you thought Fields was 100% against Bama?lol
I knew, and anyone without an agenda saw from the first drive he was not close to 100%. He could not throw down field and alot of his throws were high as well as he had no zip like he normally does. 
Inside sources at OSU this week said he had cracked ribs and a hip flexor. To Fields credit after the game he only said he needed to play better when asked about his injury.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 18, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm guessing you thought Fields was 100% against Bama?lol
> I knew, and anyone without an agenda saw from the first drive he was not close to 100%. He could not throw down field and alot of his throws were high as well as he had no zip like he normally does.
> Inside sources at OSU this week said he had cracked ribs and a hip flexor. To Fields credit after the game he only said he needed to play better when asked about his injury.



Yeah he was playing hurt but also Stetson Bennett is a midget.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 18, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Explain to me how Fields is a better college QB then Fromm? What has Fields done that Fromm hasn’t?


Run or throw for 51 TD’s in his first full season. In a couple months fields will become a first round draft pick. Fromm? Not so mucho


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Run or throw for 51 TD’s in his first full season. In a couple months fields will become a first round draft pick. Fromm? Not so mucho


These guys will hate on Fields until the day he no longer plays football. It's par for the course and thats fine. Reading some of these replys its apparent they think if Kirby had it all over to do again he should do exactly the same and the Bama game stats prove it in their minds that Stetson and Fromm are better then Fields.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2021)

I can't wait to watch Stetson smoke Clempsum next year to start the season with him being better then Fields. Should be a show after watching what that scrub Fields did to them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I can't wait to watch Stetson smoke Clempsum next year to start the season with him being better then Fields. Should be a show after watching what that scrub Fields did to them.


Stetson won’t be playing against Clemson...


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 18, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> To Fields credit after the game he only said he needed to play better when asked about his injury.



Seems like he said something about cousin lovin' too


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 18, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I can't wait to watch Stetson smoke Clempsum next year to start the season with him being better then Fields. Should be a show after watching what that scrub Fields did to them.


Posting factual stats got you all shook up, didn't it?


----------



## Cadcom (Jan 21, 2021)

Please let me know when Justin Fields wins his first SEC championship.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 21, 2021)

Cadcom said:


> Please let me know when Justin Fields wins his first SEC championship.


But... But.... But my B1G rang.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Run or throw for 51 TD’s in his first full season. In a couple months fields will become a first round draft pick. Fromm? Not so mucho


Again, I’ll ask. How was Fields a better college QB then Fromm?

Cause Fields has not outperformed Fromm in the least bit.

Matter of fact, Fields transferred cause he couldn’t beat him on the field.

What has Fields accomplished, Jake hasn’t? Nothing.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Again, I’ll ask. How was Fields a better college QB then Fromm?
> 
> Cause Fields has not outperformed Fromm in the least bit.
> 
> ...


Ok Slaker, Fromm is better then Fields. Let's see how it goes from here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok Slaker, Fromm is better then Fields. Let's see how it goes from here.


Goes from here? Neither are in college anymore...

So none of you can answer how Fields was/is a better college QB then Fromm?

What has Fields accomplished that Fromm has not?

Fields looked good in a junk conference like the BIG.. And got slaughtered by an SEC team.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Goes from here? Neither are in college anymore...
> 
> So none of you can answer how Fields was/is a better college QB then Fromm?
> 
> What has Fields accomplished that Fromm has not?


Took his team to the playoffs twice for starters. Had a better completion rate, tds to pics ratio, qbr rating and on and on. I'm not aware of any qb guru that would say Fromm is as good as Fields. Fromm could have never done what Fields did to Clemson. Fromm had a weeny arm and had no velocity on passes. If you'd like I can pull up posts from your own pup fans ripping on fromm many times.
Heck I can pull up threads with pup fans arguing how Smart let Fields get away.lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Took his team to the playoffs twice for starters. Had a better completion rate, tds to pics ratio, qbr rating and on and on. I'm not aware of any qb guru that would say Fromm is as good as Fields. Fromm could have never done what Fields did to Clemson. Fromm had a weeny arm and had no velocity on passes. If you'd like I can pull up posts from your own pup fans ripping on fromm many times.
> Heck I can pull up threads with pup fans arguing how Smart let Fields get away.lol


And all of ^that^ was based out of a junk conference. If Fields had to play Bama like Fromm, OSU & Fields never would have made the playoffs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> And all of ^that^ was based out of a junk conference. If Fields had to play Bama like Fromm, OSU & Fields never would have made the playoffs.


If you think Fromm is a better qb then Fields thats great. I dont think he is and thats fine too. We can argue as long as you want and it won't change a thing. The season is over, Fields is gone and I'm only concerned who the next man up is. Everything else is old news!!!

I'm ready for some great spring turkey hunting and fishing. Its been a long exhausting football season as a Buckeye fan to say the least.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> If you think Fromm is a better qb then Fields thats great. I dont think he is and thats fine too. We can argue as long as you want and it won't change a thing. The season is over, Fields is gone and I'm only concerned who the next man up is. Everything else is old news!!!
> 
> I'm ready for some great spring turkey hunting and fishing. Its been a long exhausting football season as a Buckeye fan to say the least.



I'm wiping the dust off my boat this Saturday! Hunting season is now behind us.. Fishing season is here!! Going to drag some baits for Striper's on Saturday and do some scouting. Well... and drink beer too..


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm wiping the dust off my boat this Saturday! Hunting season is now behind us.. Fishing season is here!! Going to drag some baits for Striper's on Saturday and do some scouting. Well... and drink beer too..


I've never striper fished before but always had it as a bucket list. We may have to hook up sometime.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 21, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Took his team to the playoffs twice for starters.


If he would have had to play in the SEC championship game (like Fromm) he wouldn't have. He would have lost to LSU and Bama.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 21, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I've never stripper fished before but always had it as a bucket list. We may have to hook up sometime.


Ahhhh fishing for strippers.  Dolla bills for baits


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 21, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Ahhhh fishing for strippers.  Dolla bills for baits


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Ahhhh fishing for strippers.  Dolla bills for baits


if you boys looked like me, you wouldn’t need bait....

Cause, I’m “All this, with a great rear end too”..

Quit picking on my short, bald headed buddy @Madsnooker


----------

